# Ariens Platinum 24 SHO OR 28 Deluxe SHO



## Kirin

I live in Delaware, now but I am from MA. After 7 snow throwers in the past I have learned that I should "never bring a toy to snow removal!" My las blower was an Ariens 1336 which was a beast. Unfortunately, I did not bring it when I moved here - wife said it was too big.

I am now looking at the Platinum 24 SHO or the 28 Deluxe SHO. I know both are more than I need 90% of the time, but I went through the Blizzard of '78 and I do not mind the overkill.

1. How reliable is the shoot turning mechanism on the 24 Platinum as compared to the "coffee grinder" rod system on the 28?

2. Any thoughts on the two different engines on the 24 and 28?

3. Any other comments on the two units I am considering would be appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## Cardo111

Kirin said:


> I live in Delaware, now but I am from MA. After 7 snow throwers in the past I have learned that I should "never bring a toy to snow removal!" My las blower was an Ariens 1336 which was a beast. Unfortunately, I did not bring it when I moved here - wife said it was too big.
> 
> I am now looking at the Platinum 24 SHO or the 28 Deluxe SHO. I know both are more than I need 90% of the time, but I went through the Blizzard of '78 and I do not mind the overkill.
> 
> 1. How reliable is the shoot turning mechanism on the 24 Platinum as compared to the "coffee grinder" rod system on the 28?
> 
> 2. Any thoughts on the two different engines on the 24 and 28?
> 
> 3. Any other comments on the two units I am considering would be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks!


Kirin :white^_^arial^_^0^_

These are both excellent machines. The platinum 24 SHO will give you more power per inch, but the deluxe 28 SHO will not be underpowered.

It really comes down to how many bells & whistles do you want/need. The Quick Turn chute seems to have been improved this year and should be reliable, however nothing will be more reliable than the over the dash manual crank chute control long-term. Additionally you will get the heated grips with the Platinum series.

LCT makes a good engine the 369cc engine is a larger block design that uses 38oz. of oil and is rated at 17 ft./lbs. of torque the 306cc engine uses 32oz. of oil, is a little lighter in weight and is rated at 15 ft./lbs. of torque. I have had a few Ariens machines and currently have the Platinum 24 SHO I am excited to use it, however where I live the last couple of days have been 70°

Update: after having a chance to finally use the machine last month it performs very well, the worst feature of both of these machines is a poorly designed gas cap.


----------



## Elt31987

Welcome!! I as well have lived in MA my whole life and just moved to NH where it gets worse winters lol. But i just picked up a 28 SHO and although i haven't used it, i can say it is a highly regarded machine and company and it is built like a tank. Its very solid and doesn't feel cheap in any way shape or form. Im even excited to put it to use when the snow arrives. Also on the few occasions that i have contact Ariens with questions they have been very quick to reply and helpful.


----------



## uberT

Kirin, welcome aboard! It sounds like the 24" SHO might be just about right for Deleware ...


----------



## thewrist

I am looking into the Ariens 28SHO but in my research I heard that the auto wheel turn, is not very good because when you hit a bump or an incline it thinks you want to turn and you have to fight to get it back on track. Have you heard that.


----------



## fixer5000

not true once you work with it some. plastic skids rule with that issue. make sure tire pressures are the same and bucket height is set same on both sides too. ive had no issues with autoturn. one other thing is its easier to pull it rather than push it to turn easier


----------



## laptopquestions

For what it is worth, the Ariens auto-turn appears to be an accident waiting to happen.... 

Just too many variables that need to be addressed when in close proximity to other things. A lot of things to keep track of.... Equal tire pressure, poly skids with equal height setting, push vs pull, non-smooth surfaces etc ....

Maybe old school, but prefer simpler


----------



## Zavie

Hi Kirin, :white^_^arial^_^0^_. When you are looking at the 24" Platinum SHO make sure you are getting the engine you want. I think last years engine was the LCT 306cc and the new 2016 specs the LCT 369cc. My full line Ariens dealer I went to last week, (I love looking at new and used stuff), had the 306cc on the floor and it had just a tiny discount. Matter of fact it was the same you could buy the 369cc off of Snow Blowers Direct, $1499. Of course you east coast guys have seen a lot of snow so probably they've long sold out of the 306cc but you never know. I saw the models you are looking at side by side and I prefer the SHO's chute control *big time* over the Deluxe.
Mary Lyn from Arien's just posted a Black Friday event on the forum. 2 extra year warranty and 24 month interest free financing. If it were me I'd jump on the SHO because I don't need the extra width and I'd love the extra power.


----------



## fixer5000

laptopquestions said:


> For what it is worth, the Ariens auto-turn appears to be an accident waiting to happen....
> 
> Just too many variables that need to be addressed when in close proximity to other things. A lot of things to keep track of.... Equal tire pressure, poly skids with equal height setting, push vs pull, non-smooth surfaces etc ....
> 
> Maybe old school, but prefer simpler


i am also old school and i like it !!


----------



## joinjohn55

how is the platinum on hills? has any one tried up & down hills or steep hills


----------



## joinjohn55

I just purchased an ariens platinum 24sho and cant wait to use it but I have some hill issues dealers says ill be ok it can handle it


----------



## Elt31987

Finally got to use the 28 SHO in 9" of heavy wet snow and 22" at the end of the driveway on Friday. This thing never struggled for power. ABSOLUTELY love it.

https://goo.gl/photos/KLcFV1VdGFqJawos9


----------



## uberT

The tall, skinny tires fitted to my 24" SHO are terrific.


----------



## wgl

*28" Deluxe SHO - New 2013 or New 2016*

I am looking at a "New" 2013 28" Deluxe SHO. (Private owner - substantial discount. 40%). Really like the idea of 'Auto Turn'. 
Any comments on improvements made 2013 vs 2016 models. I guess what I'm asking is am I just being CHEAP by looking at 2013 model or should I pop for latest and greatest.
I'm 74, currently have 6hp. 24" Ariens that has served me well for the past 40 years.


----------



## Elt31987

I believe the 2016 Deluxe 28 SHO is the first Deluxe SHO. So the 2013 would only be a Deluxe, not a Deluxe SHO


----------



## uberT

WGL, welcome aboard! How many hours are on the "new" 2013 model you are looking at?


----------



## Cardo111

wgl said:


> I am looking at a "New" 2013 28" Deluxe SHO. (Private owner - substantial discount. 40%). Really like the idea of 'Auto Turn'.
> Any comments on improvements made 2013 vs 2016 models. I guess what I'm asking is am I just being CHEAP by looking at 2013 model or should I pop for latest and greatest.
> I'm 74, currently have 6hp. 24" Ariens that has served me well for the past 40 years.



The differences may be headlight design, not sure if the 2013 still was round,probably not. Auto Turn is great provided your driveway is relatively smooth. The new Deluxe 28 SHO has a more powerful lower profile engine that is easier to see over and will not bog down like the 254cc engine on a regular Deluxe 28 might on a large end of driveway (EOD) plow pile. If the difference in money is not a big deal. I would spend the extra money and get the new Deluxe 28 SHO, it is a better performing machine.

Best of luck on your search!


----------



## Hilton

*Platinum 24 soh vs Deluxe 28 Sho*

I am looking at the deluxe 28 sho or the Platinum 24 sho live in PEI Canada where we get a lot of wind packed snow it can be 24" deep and you stand on it only leaving a foot print. and also a lot of heavy snow. I have a craftman 3 stage 357 cc 28" and it is no good for the type of snow we get hear. Will never buy another 3 stage blower. go through sheer pins and belts like crazy. 
Would the Platinum 24 sho having a smaller intake and larger engine make a lot of difference.


----------



## WVguy

Hilton said:


> I am looking at the deluxe 28 sho or the Platinum 24 sho live in PEI Canada where we get a lot of wind packed snow it can be 24" deep and you stand on it only leaving a foot print. and also a lot of heavy snow.


Given what you describe I'd go for the 24" SHO simply because it (perversely) has the larger engine, 369 cc & 17 ft/lbs vs. the 306cc and 15 ft/lbs on the 28" SHO.

But understand that I know nothing about conditions in PEI Canada, the farthest north I've ever lived is the state of West Virginia in the U.S. But knowing nothing has never stopped me from having an opinion.:smile2:


----------



## tadawson

I just bought a Platinum 24, and tested it on some 7 day old plow pile that had three storms, slop, and ice in it, as well as having been hit by freezing rain (IE it was pretty much like lead). 22 to 24 inches deep, and the 24 went through it without bogging or needing to stop, granted at speed 1. The 369 engine is a beast on this machine, and it it can't do it, I'm not sure what could. (Check my recent revirw for photos of the pile . . .)


----------

